# t1 line repair



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

so, i just got a call that i need to install a new t1 line, yet the other one is fine. its been a few years since ive had to do this. a little refresh?

its more so i forget the pin out on the keystone...


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The standard is that you use an RJ-45 (or RJ48X if you're smart), but only use pins 1,2,4, and 5. 1 is blu/wt, 2 is wht/blu, 4 is org/wht, and 5 is wht/org.

Pair 1 and 2 is receive, and pair 4 and 5 is transmit. You're supposed to use this weird cat5 for a T1 line that has each pair shielded (not an overall foil wrap). If you can only find cat5 with an overall foil wrap, you're supposed to run two runs... one for transmit and one for receive.

EDIT... that cat5 with each pair shielded is called something like "Bama" cable or something like that. I'm still trying to remember. Someone might know. I can't really find that slang on Google, so I might have that wrong.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I cant believe i forgot this, but i rarely ever did them when i did cabling. thanks again.

But on a good note, im back!


----------

